# In Pursuit of the God Shot



## cheeky_magpie (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm still a newbie but after reading quite a lot of what's in these forums I managed to get a double shot (out of 18 grams) in about 20 seconds. Do I need to alternate my grinding (I use the Rhinowaves hand grinder on one rotation before fully closed) or put a little bit more beans in to get in the mid 20 seconds for 2oz?

PS When I tried with 20 grams my coffee machine (Gaggia Classic) choked but it might have been because of the really fine grind?

Looking forward to your advice!

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi 

The extra 2 grams made it choke? Was the grinder setting changed?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Also, try to define your goal. One at a time. 2oz shot your goal? More/less bitter? More/less sour?

You need to clear hurdles one at a time to make things simple


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Id imagine 20g being too much for a gaggia classic basket unless it was in a bottomless PF with a larger basket.

My initial thoughts are grind finer


----------



## cheeky_magpie (Aug 29, 2017)

Yes, the grind was a little bit finer when I tried with 20g. Silly, I know.

I will try 18 grams with a tiny bit finer grind and will report back!

Thanks guys!

Dan


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Weigh your dose to 0.1

weight your espresso also

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios

boots the broken record

that link should be in the invite email to people , would save me posting


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Every shot I pull is a God Shot......even the bad ones!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Every shot I pull is a God Shot......even the bad ones!


Sometimes when it all goes t*ts up, Jesus gets a mention

Exodus 20:7 .. so thats me off to hell then,lol


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

DaveP said:


> Sometimes when it all goes t*ts up, Jesus gets a mention
> 
> Exodus 20:7 .. so thats me off to hell then,lol


John 11:35


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

DaveP said:


> Sometimes when it all goes t*ts up, Jesus gets a mention


you mean, JFK?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Stanic said:


> you mean, JFK?


Thats the one


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Stanic said:


> you mean, JFK?





DaveP said:


> Thats the one


JHFK Surely?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Drewster said:


> JHFK Surely?


Well he doesn't mean Trump







(being politically neutral in these things, that could mean anything..







)


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> boots the broken record...


Oh but it's a hit single that will stand the test of time.... bit like me on distribution


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

cheeky_magpie said:


> Yes, the grind was a little bit finer when I tried with 20g. Silly, I know.
> 
> I will try 18 grams with a tiny bit finer grind and will report back!
> 
> ...


The way I do it.

Weigh 18 grams of coffee, grind.

1st time, Weigh the shot so that you get 36 grams in about 25 seconds.

There after after, just time you shot for 25 Sec's and you will have a pretty good consistent shot.

Usually I will have a few seconds delay before the shot pours and it will look like 2 rats tails. If it's slower than this I will let it run upto 30 Sec's. By weighing the shot you will get a feel for what the pour is doing.

i would also say the distribution of the coffee is key. Before tamping, tap the Portafilter so the coffee is level then use your thumb to gently distribute the coffee, slightly firming. Then tamp. You should get a nice even level tamp. This will give you that consistent shot once dialled in.


----------

